# Beretta 7.65 pistol



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello..
P beretta gardone v.t. 7.65
Made in italy.
I don't know what model is this and 
I searched whole the web, nothing came up like mine , no manuals no model name.

Hope someone can help...than [SUB][/SUB]


----------



## pws63 (Jul 4, 2015)

You have my mind going now! What does it say on the other side of the slide?
More pictures please.


----------

